

There's feminism and then there's bullying - tzaman
http://zaman.io/theres-feminism-and-then-theres-bullying/

======
comrh
> Instead of celebrating one of humanity's biggest achievements, Matt got tons
> of negative criticism for wearing an apparently offensive shirt, designed by
> his (female) friend.

Not mutually exclusive.

> The message they want to convey is that people (when they really mean women)
> should not be judged by how they dress - but at the same time attack a man,
> wait for it,... because of his shirt! Double standards, methinks.

Complete distortion of both the argument against the shirt and the concept of
"she was asking for it" and he was acting in a position as a representative.

> It's almost a wearable altar to a woman's body.

Oh so it was a compliment. Why didn't women take it as a compliment! Just like
catcalling right?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
That was a terrible article by a terrible person.

~~~
tzaman
Thank you.

